# Newsome Mill, Newsome - February 2016



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

Newsome Mill was owned by the firm of Taylor and Littlewood from its opening in 1827 until it closed in 1983. The declining use of suits as an essential part of a man's wardrobe and the collapse of the Japanese economy, an important export market for Taylor and Littlewood, were in part responsible for the closure.

The original mill building is a prominent feature of the Huddersfield skyline and has Grade II listed building status. In 2008 it was included on the Victorian Society's list of ten most endangered Victorian buildings in Britain. 

Newsome Mill was pioneering, in that it was not sited near running water. It was steam powered from the beginning. Rain water running off Castle Hill was piped to the mill for processes such as scouring.


Visited one cold morning with Birdman Whistle.






































Someones had a good go at hacking the spiral stairs up to the tower making the ascent a little tricky. I wish I had a wide angle lens up here.
































Here's a video Birdman Whistle shot if you're interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFLPF4sBOqI


Thanks for looking.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 14, 2016)

That is simply awesome. Great set...


----------



## Conrad (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice shots, kudos for getting up into the clock tower looks tricky with that staircase.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow that clock tower really is something!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cracking images and video,looked like an awesome explore.


----------



## smiler (Mar 14, 2016)

I enjoyed that, great pics I especially liked the first one, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 14, 2016)

Really enjoyed this degenerate, nice one


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Nice shots, kudos for getting up into the clock tower looks tricky with that staircase.



Thanks, it's slightly unnerving once you get up what remains of the spiral and then have to climb up some rickety looking wooden steps that are almost ladder like.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking images and video,looked like an awesome explore.



Thanks. It's the first place I've been to that had a clock tower so I was loving it


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

I was biting my nails when you went up that rickity spiral stairs - god only knows what you were biting?

Fantastic shots - loved the clock tower


----------



## degenerate (Mar 15, 2016)

tazong said:


> I was biting my nails when you went up that rickity spiral stairs - god only knows what you were biting?
> 
> Fantastic shots - loved the clock tower



Thanks tazong, it definitely got the heart racing climbing it.


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 15, 2016)

I really like that "Stopping the hoist" sign. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

I really love those clock tower shots! well done!


----------



## yeken (Mar 18, 2016)

Some brilliant shots!


----------



## JJexplorer (Jul 8, 2016)

Great shots! Such a pity about that spiral staircase, it looked amazing for the older shots I'd seen


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 9, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> I really like that "Stopping the hoist" sign. Absolutely fantastic!



Did a Dip Tech sandwich course at Huddersfield C of T and worked in this place in 1961. If one stopped the hoist by opening the door, all one did is cut the power - push a heavy object in and the cage would drop like a stone as no brake applied to hoist motor shaft. Pressing the stop or floor button brought the brake mechanism into play. The clock tower was a favourite butty stop at snap times for part timers!

Beautiful set of images here, pity you were not there to photograph the place when in full production.


----------

